# onkyo HT-RC180, Audyssey Error



## HO8 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello, 
Newbie with Audyssey and RC180. I have Mains/Center/Rear Surrounds and Sub. All 6 speakers are on & produce good sound during playback and or during speaker level testing via reciever (white noise). However, Audyssey set up only gets through 4 speakers (L/C/R/RR). I get speaker detect error after right rear surround. I can see and hear the reciever "switch" to each speaker, until RR completes. There is no "switch" sound to move over to LR & it kicks off with speaker detect error as soon as RR test tones complete. 

The room is silent during test. And I've attempted it 4 times with the same condition each time. I would assume this is a product defect with the Onkyo - but wanted to check to see if I am getting these results because of a set up issue? 

Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## HO8 (Jul 29, 2010)

I may have posted too soon. I found a thread in another forum that may indicate my speak connections at the receiver are wrong (I had the surrounds hooked into RRS and LRS (because my in ceiling speakers are at the rear of the room - assumed surround rear was appropriate). I see where others have made the same connection mistake & Audyssey ran fine after making the connection change to SL and SR. I'll try that tonight when house is quiet.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

We all make mistakes that is part of the learning curve :bigsmile:


----------

